# Recommended restaurants??



## KarenLK (Sep 8, 2010)

Going to Berlin, Warsaw, Crakow, Budapest, Vienna and Prague on a bus tour. We will have open nights when we are on our own for dinner.

Later, we will go to Bayeux on our way to Dover for a transatlantic cruise.

Any suggestions welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## Jimster (Sep 8, 2010)

*food*

I'd check out trip advisor.com


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 8, 2010)

KarenLK said:


> Going to Berlin, Warsaw, Crakow, Budapest, Vienna and Prague on a bus tour. We will have open nights when we are on our own for dinner.
> 
> Later, we will go to Bayeux on our way to Dover for a transatlantic cruise.
> 
> Any suggestions welcomed. Thanks.



I would ask the tour guide for recommendations. Of course he/she will have some baksheesh going with the restaurants but it won't be bad food since he/she has to "live" with you the rest of the trip and is probably looking for a tip at the end of the tour.

Beer halls in Germany and Poland are good choices for a hearty meal and excellent beer.

Cheers


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 8, 2010)

In Vienna there are some good local restaurants clustered around the end of one of the tram lines in one of the close in suburbs, but I do not recall the name of it.  That cluster is very popular with the Viennese.

I second the suggestion of German beer halls.

You might want to stop by a Barnes and Noble and look at the restaurant suggestions in Lonely Planet and Rough Guide, which I generally find excellent.

Some of these cities have online versions of the In Your Pocket guidebooks, which I find excellent city guides.  Much of their content can be downloaded from their website www.inyourpocket.com  Their restaurant suggestions are particularly good.  They tell it like the see it, and that has gotten them sued by a few restaurant owners who did not like what they printed.


----------



## Pompey Family (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi KarenLK,

I've been to Warsaw, Krakow, Budapest and Prague and all without exception contained very expensive but relatively poor restaurants directly on or around the main city square.  I would avoid those however you only have to nip down a side road off the square to find some very good restaurants.

It's always difficult to recommend restaurants as everyone has different tastes and expectations.  I had a fantastic meal in a cellar in Krakow.  It was a real locals place and very basic, no menus with English translations and long wooden tables that you shared with other customers.  The food however was great.  The same goes for Budapest.  I had some great meals along a large pedestranised strip (can't remember what it was called) which was quite touristy but also had a fantastic dinner in what appeared to be some old Jewish grandmothers lounge.

The problem with recommending places is that quite often the information can be out of date.  I went to Prague several years ago so there's no guarantee that any of the restaurants I went to are still operating so I will also recommend Tripadvisor as a means of finding the best restaurants.

What you can be sure of finding in plentiful supply are bars, particularly in Krakow.  It's so cheap that my friends and I were buying rounds of beers and the traditional accompaniement of a small bottle of vodka each round!  This was fine between eight of us although we did get drunk quite quickly.

I hope you have a great time.  Some of my most memorable holidays have been those that were spent visiting historic Eastern European capitals.

PS.  If you're going to Krakow then I would recommend taking the time to visit Aushwitz nearby.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 9, 2010)

Been on a similar bus trip through those very places. If memory serves you will be tired enough after a day's touring/walking that you'll  stumble to a nearby recommended eaterie and be done with it. I DO remember a pizza place down an alley from the central square in Krakow- remembered more now for the smoking Israeli kids than the meal.

One trick I use whenever, wherever we travel is to ask a shopkeeper (about mealtime) "Where's YOUR favorite nearby restaurant?" Doesn't always happen, but we've been led some distance through local neighborhoods to some wonderfully memorable homestyle places. Also some dives, but that's a chance one takes.

Jim Ricks


----------



## gresmi (Sep 16, 2010)

Try the Naschmarkt in Vienna. It runs for a few city blocks right beside 2 metro stations. It may be what Carolinian is referring to in his post. There are many restaurants serving serving just about anything you could want. There are also delicatessens, meat markets, cheese shops, bakeries, etc.


----------



## vaterp37 (Sep 29, 2010)

Highly recommend Mlejnice in Praha.  Right off the main square for local CZ cuisine.  No reservations though

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurant_Review-g274707-d1036359-Reviews-Mlejnice-Prague_Bohemia.html


----------

